# silly rapheal



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

my silly rapheal stuck in a snail shell.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

another


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

One More. Sorry for the...uhhh....quite rankly, crapiness.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Did he get loose?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

No but he always gets stuck like that, he will get loose. If he doesnt ill make sure to take him out tommorow.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Haha, leave him in there for a day, maybe he'll learn his lesson


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats funny


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

classic...rapheals are always doing stuff like that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What a dumb-ass









They're quite funny fish indeed, if you manage to see them: I once had one lying high and dry on my tank canope for 20 minutes while I was redecorating his tank (I took out all decor, and he appearantly just held on to it, even on the dry). Only when I picked up the piece of decor, to put it back in the tank, he started croaking like crazy, scaring the bejeesus out of me...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> What a dumb-ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that would of freaked me out also hahahaa i also herd of people buying driftwood at lfs right out of the display tanks and taking along a raphael catfish un expectedly and seeing it swim in their tank later


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------

